# Integrado TL082...Donde puedo encontrarlo????(reutilizar)



## yugicarlos13 (Abr 20, 2017)

Quisiera saber donde puedo encontrar un integrado de este tipo sacado de aparatos electrónicos viejos 
O si no un integrado TL072 o un 4558 ...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 20, 2017)

*Los venden y son baratos !*

Minicomponentes o centro musical


http://listado.mercadolibre.com.mx/amplificador-operacional-tl082


----------



## Nuyel (Abr 20, 2017)

Los TL082 y la versión de bajo ruido TL072 son de los más comunes, en cualquier electrónica deberían tener así menos uno de ellos, el 4558 si puede ser un poco más complejo, pero en general las especializadas en audio lo manejan, son comunes en filtros de ecualizadores, ya si quieres el clásico JRC4558 es que ocupas reciclar equipos.


----------



## cuervobrujo (Abr 20, 2017)

yo saque 3 TL082 de un TV de tubo (CRT)de 29" 
Algunos DVD chinos tienen el JRC4558, y Tambien los Home theater chinos (Onida)


----------



## teknosrp (Abr 21, 2017)

En casi todos los equipos de musica tienes unos cuantos 4558. En algunas TV tambien, pero ya es mas complicado.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 21, 2017)

Hola a todos , en viejos monitores de PC a tubos CRT es possible sacar unos 4558 basta buscar.
!Suerte !.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## palurdo (Abr 22, 2017)

¿Y el 5532 no te vale? Es muy común en equipos de sonido antiguos y da buenas prestaciones. Lo único es que la impedancia de entrada es algo baja, pero para audio es suficiente.


----------



## josco (Abr 23, 2017)

todos los que mencionan los compañeros te pueden servir, puedes encontrarlos en equipos de audio tv´s crt monitores crt. en dvd´s. en muchos aparatos puedes encontrarlos y nuevos no es dificil conseguirlos. no conseguiste?


----------



## pandacba (Abr 24, 2017)

Lo más interesante, es que el interesado no ha dicho más nada, ni siquiera gracias!!!


----------

